# HT-23 Cab



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Just bought a Sim’s Cab for the HT-23
I’ll use the John Deere cab I was going to put on it on the JD300.
I like this one much better. The glass is all good, plus this is a 
full steel cab with steel / glass doors, originally off a Cub Cadet.
Now with full cabs for the Sears GT5000 (snow blower duty) 
and the HT-23 (snow plow duty), I should be snug as a bug
in a rug this winter. Will probably pick it up the last weekend
in July, it’s currently in Berlin, PA.

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/HT23cab01.jpg">

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/HT23cab02.jpg">


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hmmm! Sounds like the deere isn't going anywhere! Or maybe not many "responses" from the ad!:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ya-know, not ONE person responded to that ad.
Must be the time of the year. 
Yep, that's what I think, hard to sell a tractor with a snow plow in July.:devil: 

Well the truth is, the Deere is kind of growing on me. I've used it
for odd's and ends this spring and summer and it's a nice tractor.
Besides, it doesn't hurt to have some back-up in case the other
5 go down. :lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's a nice cab! I'll bet it's heavy and not that easy to move around. Is this one the same size as the cab on the gt5000?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

It’s almost identical to the Sims cab for the GT5000,
except this one has full steel and glass doors instead of the
vinyl over steel frame doors. These are really roomy and
well built cabs. After I got the first, I had been hoping to
find another one but after checking every day for months,
I had kind of given up. That’s why I bought the John Deere
cab, I figured it was good enough. When I saw this on eBay 
today, I emailed and called the guy. When he confirmed it was 
the same basic cab as the GT5000’s cab, I clicked “Buy it Now”


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

How far is Berlin, Pa? Might be time to buy a small trailer rather than rent. Those 4X8 folding trailers hold about 1100lbs and only cost about $300. You could pull it around with one of your tractors or the mule OR buy a 7th tractor just for moving the trailer!!:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Berlin, Pa….335 miles !!!!

That’s far for us city folk.
and to top it off, the place is virtually due west of me so the
trip to MD is worth Zero, because its virtually on the east coast.
So I’m looking at another road trip weekend after next.

The cab bolts together, when I spoke to the owner he said he
would disassemble it for me, before I got there. So I wont 
need a trailer. 

Seriously, I did think about buying a trailer, but the ones I 
looked at for around $400 - $650 looked kind of flimsy.
The U-Hall is a tandem tank and for $30 day seems like a 
good deal. Besides…Where the Hell am I going to store the
trailer ? I’ve got GT’s, Cabs and Vac Carts coming out of my …


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Berlin, Pa….335 miles !!!!
> 
> Besides…Where the Hell am I going to store the
> trailer ? I’ve got GT’s, Cabs and Vac Carts coming out of my … *


Looks like it time to build a bigger shed.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Those trailers when assembled with a floor are stronger than they look, and fold flat in the middle and can be leaned up against a wall and moved around on the four casters. They are real handy, even for just picking up supplies locally that might be too messy to put inside a car trunk or the back of an suv. That's what I used to pick up the last two 1050's.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jody…

If I put an umbrella up on my property the village will be
all over me. They have very strict rules on % of property
utilization. My lot is maxed out. 

What I need is one of these for the garage.

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/parking.jpg">

Wonder if they make them for Garden Tractors ?


sixchows…

Whose make and model would you recommend ?
Is towing a tandem better than single axle ?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Jody…
> 
> If I put an umbrella up on my property the village will be
> ...


You know you could put about 6 to 8 of them on one platform 6x3=18 :truth: That might work:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mine's a single axle from northern tool. NY State reg is $13 for 6 months. Capacity is 1180lbs. No brake and 12" tires so the bearings don't boil on the hiway. You can build sides with 2X4 and plywood they already have stake pockets around the frame.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's what it looks like. It comes in 2-3 boxes and everything needs to be put together. I used an IR212 3/8 impact and made quick work of it. The 2X4 cage really ties it together but I want to make sides all the way around up to the middle 2X4 to keep everything contained.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

Thanks for taking the time to post the trailer info.
I am apprehensive about the weight.(Capacity 1180 lbs)
The large frame tractors weight about 950 lbs plus add the 
54” deck’s 200lbs and your at 1150 lbs. I hate to be right
up against the trailers weight limit. Wouldn’t have a problem
locally (40 – 45 mph short runs) but I’m worried about road
trips. 

BTW, that looks like a nice set-up.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah, I understand what your saying about the weight and you need to feel comfortable especially the first time with that distance. The only thing is that at 1200 lbs the trailer is required to have it's own brakes so the manufacturers "play" with the numbers. My GMC W5500 is rated at 17,950 lbs gross, why, because after 18,000 lbs you need a CDL. They are still nice to have for local things like picking up manure at the local HD or nursery. I really don't think you'd want that inside the car.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *...They are still nice to have for local things like picking up manure at the local HD or nursery. I really don't think you'd want that inside the car. *


Yeah, you know sh!t happens. :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have been looking at the trailers that Tractor Suply has. They have a few REAL nice ones with "real" tires [13, or14"] had a nice 5x10 one I think was a little over 600. This is the problem with these tough little tractors. They are REAL heavy for there size.


----------

